# viper 5000 problem



## mamiuno (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,
We just changed our car battery and the car started, but when we tried again, it didn't start. I think it has something to do with a security feature of the Viper. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mamiuno said:


> Hi,
> We just changed our car battery and the car started, but when we tried again, it didn't start. I think it has something to do with a security feature of the Viper. Can anyone help? Thanks


 You don't give us any information that is important lijke the make of the car, sound like a GM. Easy fix the ignition needs to relearn the key code, this is done by: insert the key in ignition(do not start, but DO turn the ignition "ON". You will see the dashboard security light come on flashing, let it sit for about 20 minutes or until the dashboard light stops flashing. After it stops flashing the car should start right up, let it idle for approx. 10 minute's before shutting it down. See if this fixes your issue.........


----------

